# Teddy's Photoshoot



## Teddy_bear_1127 (Apr 13, 2014)

My little Teddy must think he's a model. He can be very photogenic when he wants to be. These are some of my favorite pictures if him. I can't resize on my phone so I'm sorry for the multiple posts of pictures in advance


----------



## Teddy_bear_1127 (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's another


----------



## Teddy_bear_1127 (Apr 13, 2014)

And one more


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

What a little "Teddy Bear". Adorable!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

such a cutie pie.!!The name is perfect for him!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am adoring Teddy!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I love how his hair is ruffled up. So cute!


----------



## Busy Procrastinator (Mar 27, 2014)

So cute. I love his big hair!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh my gosh....Teddy is ADORABLE!! He sure does look like a teddy bear!!!

How old is he?


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Adorable! Teddy is a perfect name for your little cutie


----------



## Teddy_bear_1127 (Apr 13, 2014)

he's 5 months old.


----------

